# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam perkenalan...

## Najech

Baru mengenal koi. Bermula dr jajan anak, lama2 tertarik & ikutan suka

----------


## showa

suka utk memelihara ikan koi...............itu bagus om............semoga forum ini dapat membuat om tambah suka ya......
silahkan di baca baca dan berkenalan dengan kawan yg lainnya siapa ada teman teman penggemar ikan koi lainnya yg berdekatan dengan lokasi om...............dengan begitu akan semangkin membuat om suka.

----------

